# كعهده - كعهدي به



## emanko

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم، هل نقول
أتى متأخرا كعهده دائما.
أم
أتى متأخرا كعهدنا به دائما
الأولى أراها في الكتب ،لكن لا أراها في المعجم والثانية موجودة في المعجم تحت الفعل عهد بمعنى عرف.
فأنا محتارة؟ أيهما صواب؟
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Schem

كعهدي به - كما عهدناه


----------



## emanko

شكرا لك.
وهل قولنا "كعهده دائما" خطأ؟


----------



## Schem

اقتراحي لم يكن من داعي الخطأ والصواب بل من داعي السليقة والمعنى

أرى أن *عهد *يجب أن تعود على المتكلم لا على الشخص المقصود فـ"عهدي به" أو "كما عهدته" أو "كما دائمًا عهدته" كلها شبه متساوية في الوصف والمعنى وكلها تختلف عن ارجاع العهد على الشخص كما في اقتراحاتك


----------



## emanko

تمام
أشكرك.


----------

